# I need a bucket in the worst way



## PatapscoPete (Jan 4, 2005)

I need a bucket loader for my Simplicity Legacy. I don't have aux hydraulics, and am considering the electric Johnny Bucket. I'd be willing to buy the aux hydro if I thought the hydro JB was worth it vs the electric. Thoughts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy PatapscoPete, welcome to the tractor forum.

From what I can determine on the internet, a hydraulic loader cost will exceed $4K including shipping, auxiliary hydraulics, etc. A Johnny loader will cost just under $2K. About half price.

You will have to pass judgement for yourself.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

is that the machine in your profile photo? if so, I would just look for a good used kubota or john deere that already has what you need on it.


----------



## PatapscoPete (Jan 4, 2005)

willys55 said:


> is that the machine in your profile photo? if so, I would just look for a good used kubota or john deere that already has what you need on it.


I have the Legacy before the XL came out. From what I can gather, it's the same frame, and built for ground contact. The key missing element is the aux hydro. I think I can get the hydro for under $1K, and the JB Sr for around $2K. I doubt I'd find a capable machine with a bucket for under $3K. 

So, I can get a electric JB for under $2K, then I don't need the aux hydro. The real question for me is can the electric version compare with the hydro version.


----------

